# any good books for servers?



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

there are plenty of books about cooking, chef bios, books about food in general. my girlfriend is a server and wishes she could find more books relating to her side of the line.

she has already read:

waiter rant

service included

fine dining madness

waiting

hey, waitress!

and gail greene's "insatiable"

she has loved all of these. any others???

thanks


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

While not directly entirely at servers, Charlie Trotter's _Lessons in Service _is a relatively unbeatable Bible when it comes to the service industry as a whole. It deals in part with servers, but in part with a more general view of service. It is a great read for anyone interested in service though.


----------

